# 4 wheel conversion motorcycle ? help



## 74Olds98SLAB (Mar 21, 2004)

Didn't know where to post this but a while back I seen something on tv about converting a 

Crotch rocket style motorcycle to four wheels and still be street legal.

Anyone have any info on this.

Thanks


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

i doubt that will be street legal because if that was legal they would just makes quads street legal.


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

theres ways to make quads legal its not hard or rocket science


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Feb 8 2006, 06:03 PM~4806121
> *theres ways to make quads legal its not hard or rocket science
> *


iv never seen a street legal quad


----------



## 74Olds98SLAB (Mar 21, 2004)

It was on a motoecycle show on speed I think.

It used a diferent swing arm, rims and I think forks and bars up front.

But the rest if the bike was stock and it claimed it was street legal

They had a website but I can't find it.


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

found it i think
http://www.qrcv.com.au/news_articles/street_legal_quad.htm


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

but read the title


----------



## 74Olds98SLAB (Mar 21, 2004)

I've seen that before and that's not it.

What I'm talking about is a conversion kit.

You take a stock hyabusa or gsxr or zx6r or any sportbike crotch rocket and bolt the parts on. You can't buy them already assembled.


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

quads can be made street legal in certain states ...and yes its not rockin science...remember like all other vehicles...it needs to have TURN MARKERS... and LICENSE PLATES, and a QUIET MUFFLER to say the least


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

not sure but i think this is something sorta what your looking for...


both are STREET LEGAL


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

i doubt those are street legal


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AutoMini_@Feb 8 2006, 06:13 PM~4806588
> *i doubt those are street legal
> *


and why is that????


----------



## 74Olds98SLAB (Mar 21, 2004)

Yes that's exactly what I'm looking for. Now would you happen to know where to purchase or view the kits.

I knew I wasn't crazy.

And to the other guy. Why wouldn't it be street legal. Its a sports bike with 1-2 extra wheels, its still a bike in the center


----------



## 74Olds98SLAB (Mar 21, 2004)

Yes that's exactly what I'm looking for. Now would you happen to know where to purchase or view the kits.

I knew I wasn't crazy.

And to the other guy. Why wouldn't it be street legal. Its a sports bike with 1-2 extra wheels, its still a bike in the center


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

yes but for the trike why did they stop making off road trikes? cus everyone got hurt on them cus they tip and i doubt they will allow those


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AutoMini_@Feb 8 2006, 08:16 PM~4807396
> *yes but for the trike why did they stop making off road trikes? cus everyone got hurt on them cus they tip and i doubt they will allow those
> *


they are used differently ... and yes they did ban the sale of 3 wheel atc's cuz people where getting hurt..


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

the graphics on the bottom 1 is sick.


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

those with two wheels arent even legal in jersey


----------



## Spanish_Mayan_God (Dec 11, 2005)

those are amazing i want one


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Spanish_Mayan_God_@Feb 9 2006, 06:46 PM~4813608
> *those are amazing i want one
> *


get a bicycle first


----------

